# [Slovakia] Golf Resorts



## peterthegreat

booming "industry" in Slovakia ))

:cheers:

Golf resort BLACK RIVER Bratislava - Bernolakovo - toughest golf course in Europe

Golf and Country Club Bratislava – Bernolákovo


Golf resort BLACK RIVER can satisfy less ardous clients at the 9. hole course in the historical park, as well as sport clients, and also those, who are searching for the most difficult challanges in Europe. Those feelings will give you our brand new 18. hole golf course with beautiful landscape. 

9. holes golf course PARK, Par 31

PARK is a 9 hole golf course in a historical park of the baroque mansion. Golf course offers likable and comfortable play for families and bussiness meetings. Up to your swing stays 200 years old Redfood, Chestnut and Oaks. You are walking on fresh- green fairway and smell a fragrance of this english park. Your iron club getting rusty in a shade of the baroque mansion…

18. holes golf course Black River

The dominancy of the area is the baroque mansion from 1772. The course has 18 holes and it is 6 483 m long, par 73. Its charakteristics are the historical surroundings with two hundred years old trees and other beauties of nature which in connection with the architectural components demand interesting and unusual components of the play. The Black River course is different than is general for mono-natural convenient courses. The course takes a place in a various natural places to make a feeling of changes. An example is the historical park with attractive park corrections, the mountain surroundings. It is devided by a natural break which is 30m high, from the bottom water of a local lakes and important presentation of water-natural design with 14 lakes (3,8ha large). It is the course, which is from the white tees6843 m the hardest one in Slovakia. And from the point of a sport and proffesional view, it is the hardest course in Europe with a slope rating 155, what means that it is the highest norm of a difficulty, that is possible to get. We recommend HCP for men max. to 32 and for women 36.

www.golf.sk


----------



## peterthegreat

*Tále - Gray Bear*

Golf at Gray Bear

Since its inception (25.11.1997), Tále Golf Club’s priority has been to become the “home club” on the golf course. The club has devoted all its energies to this end, culminating in an agreement with an investor and the preparation and construction a golf area with an 18-hole professional golf course at Tále. 
Tále Golf Club is the only home club for the Gray Bear golf course, the first championship course in Slovakia. It was complete and opened in 2002. The course was designed by American designers Bob Walton and Skip Malek, P.G.A. The Gray Bear course is splendidly laid out and designed. The scenery of the mountain valley is rich with enchanting natural beauty and the course is a challenge evocative of veteran golf courses. The firm play surface of the course is covered in a mix of grasses exactly like those found at British Open courses in Scotland. 

The golf course is situated in the Tále recreational region with an area of nearly 60 ha and a well-developed infrastructure. The project was executed by International Golf Course Design LLC of Hilton Head Island, USA, under the expert supervision of British firm Southern Golf, Ltd. The course is par 71 and is high difficulty (SSS). The shortest hole is 126 m (hole 2, par 3), the longest 569 m (hole 14, par 5). The course is 6,266 m in length. Holes with par 3: 5, par 4: 9, par 5: 4. The SSS is approximately 73.4. Gray Bear is a golf course which provides uncommon experiences at every hole.


----------



## peterthegreat

*Black Stork Velka Lomnica*

27 holes


www.international.sk


----------



## Qwert

peterthegreat said:


> Tale - Gray Bear


I think you should change that Tale on Tále, because some foreigners may think it has something with fairy-tale.


----------



## peterthegreat

Qwert said:


> I think you should change that Tale on Tále, because some foreigners may think it has something with fairy-tale.


done


----------



## BrunoBA

hh aj na mojej skole mame "golfove ihrisko"...mno to je skor minigolf ale thak...inac jeden pekny golf je nedaleko BA pri dunajskej strede myslim


----------



## LeMoN-SK

O tom Bernolákove som už počul... Je to najťažšie ihrisko v Európe, to je pravda... A preto na neho nadávajú... Mám kamaráta ktorý hrá profesionálne a keď sa hovorí o Bernolákove tak pení... Vraj je to hrozne zákerné a maximálne náročne postavené ihrisko...


----------



## Chunkylover

*Golf resort Senica* - under construction:

Areál sa člení na

* golfové ihrisko so zázemím (clubhouse, technické objekty), plocha 200 ha, spolu *39 jamiek*
* zónu rekreačných chát, 207 chát v troch typoch
* zónu rezidenčných domov, priestor pre 112 domov

Celkový charakter a rozloha je východiskovým predpokladom na dosiahnutie high-end ihriska vrcholovej kvality. Celkovo sa areál bude skladať z dvoch 18-jamkových ihrísk, 3-jamkovej akadémie, 2 veľkých putting greenov, veľkej chipping area a tešiť sa možeme na unikátny driving range, prvý na Slovensku 
s dopadom do vody. Tento driving range kapacitne zvládne naraz až 60 hráčov pri hre z trávy a 100 hráčov odpalujúcich z poschodových krytých odpalísk. Vodná plocha drivingu je súčasťou 23-hektárového jazera.

Prvé ihrisko má byť dokončené v roku 2009, druhé v roku 2011.

*In English >>*

Area consists of:
* golf field, 39 holes on 200 ha
* 207 cottages
* 112 houses

The first field should be finished in 2009, the second in 2011.





























Source: http://www.pressburggolf.sk/?idpg=3
More pictures in the offical catalogue: http://www.pressburggolf.sk/downloads/katalogGG.pdf


----------



## wuane

V Modre sa malo stavat velke golfove lesne ihrisko.Mali ale vyrubat nejake stromy,tak bola verenjnost proti tomu,takze nakoniec z toho nic nie je.Argumentovalo sa roznymi sprostostami.Mestu to mohlo pomoct.Co uz.


----------



## wuane

Inac otazka:dockame sa niekedy aj nejakeho vrcholoveho podujatia?Nemame ihriska kde by sa dalo hrat PGA tour?Ja do toho velmi nevidim,ale tak viem ze sa nic take velke u nas zatial nehra.


----------



## peterthegreat

*Golf Park Rajec*

very nice website.... http://golfparkrajec.sk


----------



## johnnyy

*Golf Park Rajec II.etapa*

more *info* and *pics* ==>> *golf park rajec II.etapa* :cheers:


----------



## blizzard.bb

*Royal Golf Resort*



> *Nový Royal Golf Resort pri Bratislave*
> _Neďaleko Bratislavy vyrastie nový 27-jamkový golfový areál. Royal Golf Resort začnú stavať v roku 2009._
> 
> To, o čom sa v golfovej obci povrávalo, je potvrdené! Približne 20 kilometrov od Bratislavy, pri obci Veľký Biel, budú mať golfisti ďalšiu oázu. Investori spoločnosti Ciridis oznámili rozhodnutie vytvoriť golfový areál s 27 jamkami. Na rozlohe 232 hektárov plánujú ihrisko spojiť s možnosťami kvalitného bývania aj pre negolfistov. Rezidenčná štvrť rozšíri i počet obyvateľov obce, od čoho si obe strany sľubujú vzájomný prospech i skvalitnenie života a prostredia. Miroslav Šatan, hokejový reprezentant, fanúšik golfu a člen dozornej rady Ciridis o projekte povedal: „S kombináciou špičkového golfového areálu a príjemnej obytnej zóny sa často stretávam v USA a práve moja pozitívna osobná skúsenosť ma vedie k presvedčeniu, že na Slovensku si takýto projekt nájde svojich priaznivcov.“
> Miroslav Šatan k projektu priviedol renomovaného architekta - Kanaďana Douga Carricka, ktorý je autorom viac ako 50 ihrísk po celom svete a dizajnoval aj ihrisko Fontana pri Viedni.
> Celková investícia projektu sa vyšplhala na 6,2 miliardy Sk. Dokončenie Royal Golf Resort je plánované na rok 2012.


© GOLFzona 










...and more: enviroportal


----------



## JaSomAxxo

Na Slovensku sa to s golfom roztrhlo vreco asi :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chunkylover

JaSomAxxo said:


> Na Slovensku sa to s golfom roztrhlo vreco asi :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Takto nejak si predstavujem cestu ako ziskavat turistov na Slovensko. Ziadni pastekari, ale naopak atrakcie pre strednu a vyssiu triedu, pre ludi, ktori sa chcu po golfe nejak zabavit, a preto su ochotni zaplatit si lepsi hotel a dalsie sluzby.

Verim, ze sa tento projekt zrealizuje, aj ked mam urcite obavy ci v celom objeme.


----------



## JaSomAxxo

^^
To jo. Máš pravdu


----------



## jack19780605

*WoW CD Key The more the better*

Since Nov. 13, 2008 the Wrath of the Lich King was put into market, there are lots of MMORPG players who bought WoW CD Key. Seeing this, I guess Blizzard is smiling for the reason that they are profiting. It must be a great deal of money. Every time Blizzard put out a beta, they make a lot of money. And they will never stop putting out new betas. For businessman, the more they made, the happier they are. On the other hand, what do MMORPG players who bought World of Warcraft CD Key think? Can’t you image that they are smiling for the same reason? Can’t they? Of course they can! They bought WoW CD Keys to join the World of Warcraft to enjoy themselves with their friends and teammates while not just enjoy it themselves only. They wanna communicate with others. They wanna play World of Warcraft with others. If there are just hundreds of people who bought CD Key, who can they play with? In that condition, does World of Warcraft MMORPG or PC game? For both Blizzard and WoW Wrath of the Lich King players, the more people bought World of Warcraft CD Key, the better they feel. Can’t they?A game is like a dream. I always feel that time is a very magical thing that it can take away so many things quietly and it seem to leave no trace. But when looking back suddenly find the things change so many and quickly. For things passing away, the things I get, things reincarnation, I do not know whether I should be pleased or helpless.I want to say that I am a little tired and exhausted. The more I input, the more discouraged I become. But when I balance between two things, I find the sincere care and warm in our union also attract me to continue this game. So I am never regret to buy Warhammer Power Leveling, although I spend so much money on them. So I still have the reason to be fascinated with these circumstances. I always think of the pass time when we got together to do the task and buy War Power Leveling, we were so indulgent. But a flower can not live forever, and any game may finally tend to loneliness.cheap Warhammer online Power leveling .


----------



## wuane

^^BANhno:


----------



## michaelse

*Golfový rezort senica*

Letecké foto z októbra 2008


----------



## Amrafel

^^tak ma napadlo, keď odstránili také veľké kusy boru, nebudú mať problém s pieskami?


----------



## Chunkylover

Amrafel said:


> ^^tak ma napadlo, keď odstránili také veľké kusy boru, nebudú mať problém s pieskami?


Tuším, že práve taký typ pôdu je mimoriadne vhodným na golfové ihriská. Veď niekde na Záhorí pestujú trávniky (a odtiaľ bol aj trávnik na ktorom sa hralo finále Ligy Majstrov).


----------



## michaelse

Amrafel said:


> ^^tak ma napadlo, keď odstránili také veľké kusy boru, nebudú mať problém s pieskami?


nia,prave naopak,oni su radi ze je tam piesok lebo ten velmi dobre odvadza prebytocnu dazdovu vodu takze nebudu mat problem hrat golf aj na konci novembra kedy viacej prsi a ostatne ihriska su velmi makke kvoli vode a nedovolia tam ludom hrat a aj preto tie travniky co pestuju v zavode su tak kvalitne a su na najlepsich stadionoch v europe
ak chcete tak skusim pohladat cd s fotkami ako to tam vyzeralo ked tam bol len les a musim sa priznat ze niektore pekne miesta mi budu chybat zvlast ked bola hubarska sezona


----------



## seem

Áno aj o niekolko ulíc od našej som videl z auta pokladanie golfového trávnika a podložie bolo pieskové.


----------



## michaelse

seem said:


> Áno aj o niekolko ulíc od našej som videl z auta pokladanie golfového trávnika a podložie bolo pieskové.


vsetko je to o vode,piesok nezadrziava vodu takze rychlo ju odvedie dole a zavlazovanim daju tolko vody kolko treba aby bola trava co najkvalitnejsia samozrejme ma to aj nevyhody,napr vecsie naroky na zavlazovanie a tym padom aj vyssie financne naklady a mam pocit ze treba viazej hvojiva ako keby to bolo polozene na urodnej pode


----------



## wonderdax

Chunkylover said:


> Tuším, že práve taký typ pôdu je mimoriadne vhodným na golfové ihriská. Veď niekde na Záhorí pestujú trávniky (a odtiaľ bol aj trávnik na ktorom sa hralo finále Ligy Majstrov).


Travnicek sa pestuje za hlavnou stanicou obce Zavod, smerom na Jáni  ak by chcel niekto presne vediet.


----------



## wuane

^^Tak tak,malo kto vie o tomto nasom velkom exporterovi travnikov.Je to svetova spicka.


----------



## Ondro

michaelse said:


> nia,prave naopak,oni su radi ze je tam piesok lebo ten velmi dobre odvadza prebytocnu dazdovu vodu takze nebudu mat problem hrat golf aj na konci novembra kedy viacej prsi a ostatne ihriska su velmi makke kvoli vode a nedovolia tam ludom hrat a aj preto tie travniky co pestuju v zavode su tak kvalitne a su na najlepsich stadionoch v europe
> ak chcete tak skusim pohladat cd s fotkami ako to tam vyzeralo ked tam bol len les a musim sa priznat ze niektore pekne miesta mi budu chybat zvlast ked bola hubarska sezona


Ahojte, som tu prvý krát, nedalo mi neodpovedať na túto tému  
Áno, tak nejak. Naviac, v udanej lokalite je vysoká hladina podzemnej vody, čiže ani s tou nie je problém. Na ihrisku by mala byť tiež najdlhšia jamka v Európe, 700m. Golfové ihrisko je situované asi tak 3-4km od centra Senice, 1km od vlakovej stanice Senica a asi 500m od Letiska Senica(ktoré je, mimochodom, kvalitné, so spevnenou, asfaltovú dráhou). Chcel som aj postnúť fotky z aktuálneho stavu(letecké nemám, tento rok sa mi preletieť sa nad Senicou nepodarilo  ), ale nemám teraz po ruke žiadne, teda zajtra budú, ale dobre je to vidieť aj na ofic. stránke :banana: Celé je to v štádiu dosť pokročilom, už dokonca vybudovali základy príjazdovej komunikácie(aj most, to sa za takú chvíľku na Záhorí nevidí často :lol: ) a niektoré chatky už stoja(keďže je tam vysok. hlad. pod. vody o výstavbe jazier nie je treba sa zmieňovať). 
Samozrejme, ihrisko *bude schopné poriadania PGA turnajov*!

Btw, michalese, aspoň to prinesie Slovensku a Senici prestíž(čo ty vieš, možno za pár rokov sem pritiahnu svetoznáme turnaje, Senica sa stane vyhľadávané rekreačné, hotelové centrum Slovenska a nad hlavami nám budú každý deň hučať súkromné Learjety a Beerchrafty plné najlepších svetových golfistov :banana::cheers: samozrejme irónia)


----------



## aquila

ja som pocul, ze maju problem to dokoncit, neplatili a vymenili dodavatela .. tento rok to nebudu urcite otvarat.. snad buducu sezonu.. na pozemky ponukaju uz dost vyraznu zlavu...


----------



## Chunkylover

Aktuálne fotky z výstavby golfového inhriska pri Senici:

http://www.pressburggolf.sk/?idpg=82&idgl=147


----------



## preparat

*White Eurovalley Golf Park (Malacky)*

Malacky čaká dnes 18. 7. významný deň. Doslova výnimočnou udalosťou golfovej scény možno nazvať otvorenie 27-jamkového golfového ihriska White Eurovaley Golf Park v zóne D priemyselného parku Eurovalley. Autor i realizátor projektu Ing. Arch. Jaroslav Kachlík na tlačovej besede vyzdvihol prednosti prirodzeného prostredia borovicových lesov a pôvodných pieskov. „Zachránili sme tento les, pretože ako hospodársky les bol pôvodne určený na výrub,“ povedal. Podľa jeho slov tisíce starých stromov naďalej rastú na svojom mieste vďaka vyňatiu z lesného hospodárskeho plánu. Na rozsiahlej ploche najväčšieho golfového ihriska na Slovensku vznikol nový typ krajiny s umelo vytvorenými vodnými plochami zo spodných vôd. Exteriér je pôsobivý aj vďaka dunám z bielych pieskov.

V duchu hesla Golf pre všetkých ešte neotvorený klub začína s cenovou revolúciou. „Naším cieľom je zlomiť golfu pečať buržoázneho športu. Nechceme zakladať elitárske kluby, ale zameriame sa aj na študentov a deti, ktorých chceme k tomuto športu pritiahnuť,“ tvrdí prezident klubu Milan Vaškor. Už pred otvorením má novovznikajúci klub 200 členov, ráta sa s prírastkom 300 členov do konca roka.

_Víziou architekta i prezidenta klubu je postupný rozvoj areálu s efektom podpory golfovej turistiky (aj medzinárodnej) aj vďaka usporadúvaniu veľkých golfových turnajov. S tým ruka v ruke kráča aj rozvoj ubytovacích kapacít a hotelierstva, welness služieb či akvaparkové využitie vzácnych geotermálnych prameňov s horúcou vodou (106 st. Celzia) s vlastnosťami vody z Mŕtveho mora. _

Veľkolepé slávnostné otvorenie sa uskutoční o 17.00 h a kultúrny program spojený s koncertom či módnou prehliadkou vyvrcholí v noci ohňostrojom.

*plán areálu:*http://www.golf.sk/download/master_malacky_large.png



































































Domovská stránka: http://www.golf.sk/


----------



## Jerryx

*Golf resort Hruba Borsa*

GOLFOVÝ AREÁL OTVÁRAME UŽ 18.JÚNA 2010

Obytný a rekreačný komplex GreenResort v Hrubej Borši, realizovaný spoločnosťou ORAG - Golfinvest, a.s. ponúkne svojim budúcim obyvateľom komfortný, bezpečný a plnohodnotný domov v ktorom prevlada zeleň. Komplex je situovaný v severovýchodnej casti obce Hrubá Borša, v blízkosti mesta Senec. Súčasťou Green Resortu su štyri obytné zóny s veľkorysými pozemkami pre domy i rekreačné chaty, centrum služieb, päť jazier, Golfová akadémia, Driving range a najmä 18 jamkové majstrovské golfové ihrisko. Viac ako 1 000 000 m2 zelenej plochy.

Ceny pozemkov začínaju pri .....

viac tu
http://www.greenresort.sk/index.php


----------



## peterthegreat

^^^^


----------



## aquila

Chunkylover said:


> Aktuálne fotky z výstavby golfového inhriska pri Senici:
> 
> http://www.pressburggolf.sk/?idpg=82&idgl=147


uz aj stranka zmizla .. kazdopadne ihrisko v senici stale neni otvorene a problemy maju stale a mam taky blby dojdem, ze tento rok ho uz na 100% neotvoria ...

inak pri trnave ma vyrast nove ihrisko .. 

http://trnava.sme.sk/c/5600976/namiesto-autodromu-bude-pri-trnave-golfove-ihrisko.html


----------



## microdot

http://www.spapiestany.sk/en/golf-course-on-spa-island.html The golf course in Piestany is located on the north end of Spa Island (Vrbinky area). Our 9 hole course offers everything a golfer could ask for – club house, stylish café with 
a restaurant, two Full Swing golf simulators an extensive golf shop, putting and chipping area, a driving range and a catering tent for social events. Tennis players have an opportunity to play on the high-quality adapted clay tennis court.


----------



## Fabo.sk

http://www.golfkosice.sk/

Site of future golfcourse in Mala Ida, some 10 kilometers from Kosice.
Proposed as 9-hole park with clubhouse. Building in process.

_more information to follow_


----------



## michaelse

aquila said:


> uz aj stranka zmizla .. kazdopadne ihrisko v senici stale neni otvorene a problemy maju stale a mam taky blby dojdem, ze tento rok ho uz na 100% neotvoria ...
> 
> inak pri trnave ma vyrast nove ihrisko ..
> 
> http://trnava.sme.sk/c/5600976/namiesto-autodromu-bude-pri-trnave-golfove-ihrisko.html


Noo pravdepodobne asi ani do leta buduceho lebo uz viac ako pol rokasa tam nic poriadne neurobilo okrem ohrady pre pstrosy a aby to mohli otvorit tak treba este velke kvantum prace a tym par zamestnancom ca tam je dlhuju vyplaty za niekolko mesiacov :-((


----------



## alien

na slovensku vznikla celosvetova socialna siet pre golfistov http://www.greenieplanet.com


----------



## BHT

*[Podhorie] Nový športovo-rekreačný areál*

V obci Podhorie, nachádzajúcej sa asi 5 km od Banskej Štiavnice, konkrétne v časti Žakýl, vznikne nový golfový rezort. Jeho súčasťou bude okrem iného aj hotel, objekty rekreačného bývania (areál je rozdelený na 13 obytných zón určených pre individuálnu výstavbu), občianska vybavenosť, lanovka či vodné plochy. Golfové ihrisko nemá byť riešené ako uzavretý areál, namiesto toho sa bude rozprestierať vo voľnej krajine, kde _sa budú pásť kone, ovce a kravy miestnych farmárov_.

Údaje o projekte:


Investor: Poľnohospodárske agrodružstvo
Doba výstavby: 5/2020 - 4/2025
EIA: https://www.enviroportal.sk/sk/eia/detail/golfovy-areal-podhorie
Údaje o budove hotela:


Výška: 7 podlaží (z toho 3 nadzemné)
Počet izieb: 50
Počet hostí: 100
Parkovacie miesta: 97 kryté + 40 na povrchu
Ostatné vybavenie: reštaurácia s kapacitou 200 osôb, 25 m plavecký bazén, wellness, konferenčná miestnosť
Vizualizácie:


----------

